# How often?



## TobysDad (Apr 20, 2016)

How often should I bathe my Toby? I hear once a month is a good number....he had his about 2 weeks ago and he is starting to smell...


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly goes to the groomer every six weeks. In between, I bathe her at home every two weeks. Additionally she gets butt baths, paw wash or face wash as needed. I don't wet the whole body for those, just the dirty parts!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

When they need it! There is no magical number. Mine are allowed on our bed, so I want them to smell nice. They are out in public a lot, so I want them to look nice... AND I have two that are white in "all the wrong places" :laugh:

Mine never go more than two weeks between baths, and often I do it weekly. As long as you use a mild shampoo, rinse well and condition well (unless you use and all-in-one product) you can bathe them whenever you want. Show dogs are very often bathed multiple times per week.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Watson, my non-hav boy, but has a similar long coat, gets a full groom once a month and a bath at the two-week mark. He also gets a face, paws, and butt bath as needed. Lola, my Havanese, was doing about the same, but she's been getting bathed weekly due to the blowing puppy coat stage. Since I seem to be having a very lucky time with that (not bad at all if I comb her daily), I'll probably go back to every two weeks. When she gets a full groom, it's just paws and sanitary for hair, and then nails and an ear clean.


----------



## JoJo's Grayt (Dec 10, 2015)

I asked this of my breeder before we brought JoJo home and she said "oh you will know when she needs a bath, puppies you will find are not on a schedule for baths" of course at the time I didn't understand but I learned. I try and bathe her once a week and take her to the groomers so she learns who they are and she is comfortable with them about every 2 to 3 weeks but not always a full groom. I frequently have to bathe her face alone when her body is okay. And the face is what she hates - she is okay with the rest. With good spot baths sometimes I have gone up to 2 weeks for a full bath. I do think each family and each dog is probably very different on this.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, I wanted to add that mine are outdoors... a LOT. Probably more than most Havanese, as we take them hiking in the woods with us frequently. (though right now, the ticks are just TOO bad.  ) So mine need frequent bathing for that reason too.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker gets a bath about ever 2 weeks. Occasionally less, occasionally more.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Raffi usually gets a full bath every week to 10 days. Since he is mostly white his dirt shows up quickly.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Sophie also is outside exporing and getting dirty every day but I really don't bathe her more than every couple of weeks since have her hair trimmed. When it gets to where I can't make her coat look real nice with just brushing I know it's time for a bath.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Sophie also is outside exporing and getting dirty every day but I really don't bathe her more than every couple of weeks since have her hair trimmed. When it gets to where I can't make her coat look real nice with just brushing I know it's time for a bath.


Yes, but Sophie is mostly black! :laugh: Pixel doesn't LOOK dirty either, but I know from what I see on the others that she is. So when they get thrown in the tub, she goes too.  She's the easiest anyway, since she's the smallest and her hair is the shortest. I can get her washed and dry in 20 minutes.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Very true! That white beard gets dirty looking way faster than her body.  
That is one of the really nice things about the hair cut, way shorter bath time! Although I do miss that beautiful long coat look too.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I bathe Rexy weekly. He gets so dirty! I bathe Leo mostly weekly but if time is tight he can go 2 weeks. I just love the feel of his coat when freshly bathed!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Very true! That white beard gets dirty looking way faster than her body.
> That is one of the really nice things about the hair cut, way shorter bath time! Although I do miss that beautiful long coat look too.


I miss it too, Pixel was SO pretty in her long shiny black coat. But her shorter hair suits her "tom boy" personality too. It doesn't matter what she rolls in... i can easily brush it back out.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

My two get a full groom every four weeks. Sometimes they need a paw bath after going to the park. They stay pretty clean between groomings. Ideally every two weeks would be perfect.


----------

